# I would like some feedback on my latest design.



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

This is a new idea I am toying with, and the blade is not finished, in fact it has not even been hardened. I have never been a fan of skeletonized knives personally, but I do see a lot of interest in them. I wanted to try to make something useful as a backup at the very least, and preferably at a low price to drive interest. I started with a piece of 1095 steel bar stock and a marker, and just freehanded this, adjusting the shape by how it felt in my hand. This is what I came up with. I could see this either in this form, or the same shape with scales on the handle for a higher price. I should have added something for scale in the pic, but the blade is a tick over 2.5" and the handle from the ricasso back is 3.25". It actually feels pretty good in the hand for a thin handle, I can get a four finger grip on it, and I have big hands. Anyway, let me know what y'all think.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, the knife I use the mose is a Spline, with a blade of 2.6 inches. For daily use, it's just about perfect.

An other thing, I like the handle having a finger choil. This is undoubted the best safety system for a knife, which is why I like the Buck 112 instead of the 110.

Is the blade made like a CQC-7, meaning is it one-sided like a yanagiba or is it the same on both sides?

Finally, that indent on the top of the blade would make a good spot for the thumb when doing close work. Are you doing some jimping, or is the curvature large enough for your thumb?


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I prefer a 3.5-4" blade, but I do like the form of your blade, but I would need scales. 
Just a thought, maybe a hole fore and aft for a paracord wrap for those that like that.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

The Tourist said:


> Well, the knife I use the mose is a Spline, with a blade of 2.6 inches. For daily use, it's just about perfect.
> 
> An other thing, I like the handle having a finger choil. This is undoubted the best safety system for a knife, which is why I like the Buck 112 instead of the 110.
> 
> ...


It is symmetrical, or as close as I could get it. And when I ground that notch, I actually matched it to my thumb. It is in the natural position my thumb landed in, and the curvature matched to be comfortable and still have traction.


----------

